# I am always happy when Xmas and New Year's is over and life gets back to normal....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't get me wrong..I enjoy getting together and visiting with people, etc. etc. but because I am such a "routine" type person I like my normal day to day routine I will be relieved when January 4th comes and life returns to everyday routine 

Plus with our climate I find that after new years the days are starting to get longer slowly and spring is on the horizon months away yet......but still




Anybody else feel the same or am I in the minority?


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm right there with you!

I love the holidays, but I also love when the holidays are over. Winter is the busiest time of year for me at work, and by the time I get my family through the holiday season, I'm ready to get back to normal life!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

*raising hand* I'm hopelessly a schedule/routine oriented person. And, I absolutely abhore xmas. Such a greedy, gross 'holiday'.

I'm off work for 2 weeks and tbh, I'd rather be at work. :surprise:


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

NIce to know I am not alone....I find Xmas to be more of a hassle and more stressful...planning meals/organizing get togethers, etc. etc. 


I am excited about life returning to normal....plus new tv shows starting in January and I start a new online course as well...I love routine I love my day to day routine especially.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree. Too much eating fattening foods as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You're not alone. New Year's eve the tree comes down along with all of the house and exterior decorations. I want to start the New Year with a clean house and a normal routine.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Christmas is hard for me. i have memories that really put me in a bad state. Not to mention that I am the one who never gets Christmas off because I failed to get my vacation in before the others do. And this one Im on call, yuck. I will be glad when the holidays are over.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> *raising hand* I'm hopelessly a schedule/routine oriented person. And, I absolutely abhore xmas. Such a greedy, gross 'holiday'.
> 
> I'm off work for 2 weeks and tbh, I'd rather be at work. :surprise:


What kind of work do you do Lucy?


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

highwood said:


> NIce to know I am not alone....I find Xmas to be more of a hassle and more stressful...planning meals/organizing get togethers, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> I am excited about life returning to normal....plus new tv shows starting in January and I start a new online course as well...I love routine I love my day to day routine especially.


I like the decorating hate everything else.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> What kind of work do you do Lucy?


 I'm an editor of high court judicial opinions. Best job ever, best boss ever. 16 years and counting:grin2:


----------

